# New Piece



## delanceyart (Nov 29, 2014)

What are you thoughts on this.


----------



## delanceyart (Nov 29, 2014)




----------



## delanceyart (Nov 29, 2014)




----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

Nice backgrounds


----------



## JohanMalm (Dec 2, 2014)

Seeing them all together gives me a feeling that the rabbit (just like the duracell one) just keeps going and it all seams pretty hopeless but the balloons kind of gives me the feeling that there is hope. The rabbit carries the hope through eternity. 

I like 'em.


----------



## vd90 (Dec 1, 2014)

i am thinking what was your thought while painting this, its definitely a different painting.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

*Good*

This is so different and very good. I'm sure it will provoke conversation when displayed on a wall.


----------



## dacotah (Feb 17, 2015)

I love the background, then i love the brightness of the balloons and then you realize the bunny head and say wow this is awesome. Mind blown!!!!!!


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

delanceyart said:


> What are you thoughts on this.


This is my favorite piece. Well done in terms of mood and lighting. These would translate well into a book. Somebody needs to write a book about a bunny carrying balloons.  The subject matter is certainly unique!


----------



## SherylG (Feb 27, 2015)

The night background is very well done and I like the highlighting. Nice painting! Interesting!


----------



## Grumpy Old Man (Apr 15, 2015)

Three wonderful paintings. I'd love to see the originals.


----------

